# Legs



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Im pretty stong on legs my reps sets are: squats: 20kgx20reps 60kgx8reps 100kgx8reps 140kgx8reps 190kgx8-10reps. Leg press 200kgx8reps 280kgx8reps 400kgx10reps 480kgx10reps. Anyway my legs are big but compared to other people at the gym and the weights im pushing they should be bigger. Iknow everyone is different but we all compare dont we. Ive tried higher reps 20-25reps 15reps ect Ive tried doing more sets 3 sets of max weight but cant seem to get any satiafaction, Any one got any advice please? I know about genetics ect. Please bros try to give more than a few sentences as it will help more. Also when I start gear will they blow up? Is it the calm before the storm?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Probably not good to keep writing "Please bros try to give more than a few sentences as it will help more", it just pisses people off. I know your anxious to find out information but its a turnoff to people willing to post replies to think that you may criticise them for their help just because they are concise.

Anyway..

You obviously have good lifts there. Have you tried switching your workouts around, maybe trying some lower rep stuff like 5 x 5 (i.e. aiming for 5 sets of 5 reps), or maybe changing machines entirely, sticking on the squats but adding in isolated ham curls and isolated leg extensions? Personally i do not have huge legs but they are getting bigger, I have found great success in doing upside down leg press.

Do this by doing the following:

Get on the smith rack

Lay a mat down on the floor (if your a pussy like me)

Basically do an upside-down squat, set the spotters to the lowest point.

You can really rack up the weight, i can do up to about 300kgs, whereas i only squat about 120kg (s**t knees    )

Nick


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for advice someone smart, I wont write that s**t no more, just that you know where im coming from bro.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude-when you were doin 20 rep work were the reps continuous-if you squat rest pause style you can use alot more weight-

they`re impressive poundages your lifting, but maybe you just need to keep increasing the weight a little more each session-you should be able to keep adding a kilo aweek(or a pound when thats too much)for quite a while-just aim for the next 5%-10%-

imho (lol)squats are far better than legpress for leg and overall growth(and anabolic effect)-if you squatted with a trap bar you would also be working the rear thighs more as well-recently i decided lying leg curls are well worth doing(in the past ive dissed them as an isolation exercise and not worth doin) :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

I have always had really good size legs and its never been a problem for me weight wise or size wise. I am only just into my 2nd week back into training legs after about 5 weeks break and already my squat over 200kg for 10-12 reps. Racked 210 on and stopped at 4 reps as me knees weren't wrapped but could have got 10 or more.

I think the main thing that has helped my leg development is

1. Used to hate training them but put them on mondays, so I was fresh and got the workout out of the way so I couldn't skip them.

2. Always have done leg extensions from when I started training, helped with overall development

3. I always train them really hard, to the point of failure x 100!!!

J


----------



## finephysique (Dec 20, 2005)

When you say you are pushing these weights are you doing full reps, there is a guy in my gym who talks about his 580kg leg press but he hardly moves it more than 6 inches. If you are doing a full range of motion then you should try training with a very slow tempo focussing on squeezing your quads rather than purely moving the weight, you will probably only be able to push half as much but you will feel it a lot more the next day.

Those are 2 possible reasons, another is you may not be eating enough calories to grow, all the heavy training in the world won't pack on muscle unless you eat loads as well.

If you try all of these things and your legs still don't grow then you probably have genetically weak legs, it is an unfortunate fact for some people but no matter what they do their legs won't grow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

finephysique said:


> When you say you are pushing these weights are you doing full reps, there is a guy in my gym who talks about his 580kg leg press but he hardly moves it more than 6 inches. If you are doing a full range of motion then you should try training with a very slow tempo focussing on squeezing your quads rather than purely moving the weight, you will probably only be able to push half as much but you will feel it a lot more the next day.


True, always get the full ROM within certain parameters. Never go past a point whyby injury would occur. Especially as leg workout, done incorrectly, can cause injury to many areas (back and kness specifically) Make sure you technique is really good.

J


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

OK, thanks for the good advice, my form is good full reps and usining that weight I cant do fast reps even if I wanted to. I try to increase weight ever week or two, Crazycal1 sound advice have you read beond brawn? My diet seems to be fine. Maybe its just a genetic thing, or when I start juicing my legs will blow up like some people ive seen.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes mate i have read it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

Mr Nice said:


> OK, thanks for the good advice, my form is good full reps and usining that weight I cant do fast reps even if I wanted to. I try to increase weight ever week or two, Crazycal1 sound advice have you read beond brawn? My diet seems to be fine. Maybe its just a genetic thing, or when I start juicing my legs will blow up like some people ive seen.


if your diet is fine and your training is solid, you will make gains, bottom line...juicing will not make any body part blow up with out those two things in line...


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

I know that its just I think I have come to the stage pretty quick of where I eating loads and lifting heavier weights but my legs refuse to get any bigger so Im thinking juiceing maybe a good choice now as if my diet and traing is spot on and Im not growing tnen its my only option, deminised returns.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

This is not what the principle of diminshed returns indicates. The principle of dimishing returns is commonly cited to say that your cycles will prove less and less profitable at the same doses. It has nothing to do with natural training


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

If your diets right and your getting stonger in the lifts your focousing on but your body part isnt getting muscley bigger your just getting fatter I would say thats diminished returns.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I would say and I think most others would agree that you need to switch your training around to shock your body and focus on hypertrophy. Post up your training and diet please.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

to right u need to keep your muscles guessin or they just get used to it and addapt and when this happerns you will not grow


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Ok I do shock my muscles and change things up now and again eg higher/lower reps/ sets and exercises. Training at the moment: Monday Back: deadlifts 60kg 10reps 100kg 10reps 140kg 8reps 180kg 8reps 210kg 8-10reps. Bent over barbel rows 142and a halfkg 8-10reps 132 and a half kg 10-12 reps 122 and a half kg 10-12 reps Chins 10reps 8reps 6reps seated cable rows 80kg 8reps 150 kg 2 sets 8reps shrugs 60kg 10reps 100kg reps 130kg reps abs 3 set 20 reps with 30kg. Tuesday Shoulders Behind the kneck press 20kg 20reps 40kg 8reps 60kg 8reps 95kg 6reps 85kg 6-8reps 75kg 6-8reps Side latrals 10kg 10reps 20kg 11reps 17.5kg 14 reps 15kg 15reps bent latrals 10kg 8reps 17.5 12reps 15kg 12reps Triceps Close grip bench press 20kg 20reps 40kg 8reps 60kg 8reps 100kg 8reps 115kg 6-8 reps 105kg 6-8 reps Tricep Extentions 20kg 10reps 40kg 8reps 45kg 8reps 45kg 6reps Pushdowns 40kg 8reps 50kg 8reps 50kg 6reps. Wednesday off. Thursday lying leg curls 10kg 20reps 20kg 8reps 30kg 8reps 45kg 8-12reps 40kg 8reps 35kg 8reps standing calf raises 120kg 20reps 160kg 12reps 200kg 12reps 280kg 12reps 290kg 10reps seated 77.5kg 3 sets 10-12reps Squats 20kg 20reps 60kg 8reps 100kg 8reps 140 kg 8reps 190kg 8-10reps Leg Press 200kg 8reps 280kg 8reps 400kg 10reps 480kg 10reps Leg Extensions 15kg 8reps 25kg 8reps 35kg 8reps 45kg 8reps 50kg 8-12reps some abductor work. Friday Chest Flat barbel bench press 20kg 20reps 40kg 8reps 60kg 8reps 100kg 8reps 125kg 8-10reps 115kg 8-10reps 107.5kg 8reps Incline press 102.5kg 6-8reps 92.5kg 8reps 87.5kg 8-10reps flat flyes 10kg 8reps c20kg 8reps 32.5kg 8-12reps. Biceps standing blaster curls 20kg 10reps 40kg 8reps 52.5kg 8reps 50kg 6-8reps 47.5kg 6-8reps. Preacher curls 40kg 8reps 37.5kg 8reps 35kg 8reps Hammer curls 10kg 8reps 20kg 12reps dumbels. Some Forearn work. All sets taken to failure. Opinions Please. Weekend Off.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

if you are takein all sets to failure maybe this is the problem???i know if i trained like this id not grow,just a thought ??maybe try not goin to failure for a while and see if you respond better


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry I cant read through all that and I'm not even gona try. Post it in a better format no offence. I don't just mean your lifts I just meant training frequency days on days off amount of sets and reps nto the actual weights. And diet is a bit more important. What your protein carb fat intake and ratio.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

Mr Nice said:


> If your diets right and your getting stonger in the lifts your focousing on but your body part isnt getting muscley bigger your just getting fatter I would say thats diminished returns.


if you are getting stronger and fatter, you are lifting on the wrong set/rep frequency and eating the wrong foods and not doing enough cardio...its a very simple equation actually...


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Sorry about the layout dont know how to do another way. Diet: Protien 1.5-2g per lb bodyweight Carbs 2-2.5g per lb Fat coming from the protien and carb sources and some EPA and GLA. I weigh 15 stone 2lb. Tried cardio 20mins 3 times a week had a negitive effect deffenetly couldnt get bigger stronger. My traings worked so far as I started off weighing 10.5stone 3.5 years ago, but has come to a halt at the moment I do change reps sets exercises now and again to shock things up, and when I do some sets I dont always go to failure.


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Sorry about the layout dont know how to do another way. Diet: Protien 1.5-2g per lb bodyweight Carbs 2-2.5g per lb Fat coming from the protien and carb sources and some EPA and GLA. I weigh 15 stone 2lb. Tried cardio 20mins 3 times a week had a negitive effect deffenetly couldnt get bigger stronger. My traings worked so far as I started off weighing 10.5stone 3.5 years ago, but has come to a halt at the moment I do change reps sets exercises now and again to shock things up, and when I do some sets I dont always go to failure.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just a thought-are you getting enuff rest and sleep-8+ a nite


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Im getting 7-8hours I feel I need more 9-10 but impossible as Ive got two young children, I have tried tho.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

Your doing alot of very light pointless sets.

What you want to do is subtract these very light weighted sets and add some very heavy 1, 2 & 3 rep max sets.

"bench press 20kg 20reps 40kg 8reps 60kg 8reps 100kg 8reps 125kg 8-10reps 115kg 8-10reps 107.5kg 8reps"

You can bench 125kg 10 times, so why you starting on 20kg?

Start on 60 or even 70kg for 10, work upto 125kg for 10. make sure between 100kg and 125kg you get in 3 sets of 10 reps.

Then go straight to 140/150kg for 3 or what ever weight only allows u to do 3 followed by extra weight for only 2 then another set with extra weight for 1. Workout finished.

You wanna add this to your other workout, did i read right that your starting weight for squats is 20kg!! another pointless set.

My max squat is 240kg for 1 so i start on 100kg for 10, then upto 140 for 10, 180 for 6 or 8, 220 for 3 and 240 for 1.

Back to 140 for 8 and then if i feel like it 1 or 2 more on 100kg workout done.

Recently i had a powerlifter show me how to squat correctly, i was lifting the bar on my traps and slightly bent forward and my form wasnt that great either, i was only going parallel with the floor.

So now im going a couple of inches bellow parrallel and i have a very wide stance not just a shoulder width apart stance.

If you got the strongman final on tape check out pudz squat how far apart his legs are thats how u wanna squat.

Basically been squatting correctly for about 2months, ive now realised my potential and put an inch on my legs in those 2 months of squatting.

Some powerlifters call it your 3's, 3 sets of 1 rep maxes so try adding that to your workout after you complete 3 x 10, something else for u to try while squatting.

or again just do what i explained above.

i think besides the very light sets, incorrect lifting or not getting enough range of motion in your sets is causing no growth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

im with him...I just cut out a lot of light sets and my strength, size and weights have started climbing again...i realized that by doing so many lighter sets i think i was actually over fatiguing my muscles and didn't have as much to go on for heavy sets...try this...

1st exercise: Light set (10 reps), Medium(8 reps), Heavy (6-8), Heavy (6-8reps)

2nd exercise: Medium (8-10), Heavy(6-8), Heavy(6-8reps)

3rd exercise: Heavy (6-8 reps), Heavy (6-8 reps)

4th exercis: Heavy (6-8 reps), Heavy (6-8 reps)

...see the concept is that by the time you hit the second, 3rd and following exercises you are already warmed up and the lighter warm up sets aren't really needed and in fact may be wastefull...


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Any Replys would be appreaciated.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Whilst I don't agree with Daddy entirely and rarely do I take his point on the lighter sets. Why leg press 200kg for 8 when u can do 480kg. But do not do wasted sets of weights far too light for you.

Try deep squatting 20 rep sets for 4 sets and then 2 12 rep sets. 6 squat sets total. I think legs are stimulated better from experience by higher rep ranges. Then after 4 weeks seee if u have gained any if not switch it up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

Mr Nice said:


> Any Replys would be appreaciated.


...uh...i believe i listed a rather specific reply about 12 hours earlier...


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for your views I think they are worth a try. I think warm ups are very important and doing light 20kg sets of 20 reps is important it gets the blood pumping around the body percifically the body part your trainingg and it lubrecates the joint tendens ect it prevents injury, Its so light it hardly takes ant strength away from your main sets. Whats other peoples view on this subject?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Fair enough on that one bro. I have no probs with that its a good point. Its the same rep range for a working set at less than half the weight you can do at that rep range that was my grievance.


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

They are called worm up sets to prevent injury and to get your target body part ready for the main sets they dont effect the weight you lift on you main sets. Bro Ive heard someone using that word befora hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Your an idiot. A warm up set consists of a high rep range not 8 reps on a weight which doesn't challenge you. I agreed with you on the 20 rep set

My reply agreed with you and even went as far as saying you were right. And then you attempt to be sarcastic with me stating that I have difficulty understanding warm up sets which you managed to miraculously spell worm. Ironic then that you don't understand them yourself.

My patience like everyone elses is wearing a little thin


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

'O' is no where near 'A'. That is miraculous!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

that really did occur to me too mate. I mean we are all guilty of the occasional teh (the) or whatever but come on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

im just starting to wonder how many concurrent theads this guy will piss people off on before he gets it...


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Dont you like somone callenging you on topics when there write and your wrong?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Mr Nice said:


> Dont you like somone callenging you on topics when there write and your wrong?


when was that lol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Seen as the topic is one you began about your bewilderment at your legs not growing I fail to see how you can possibly be right in your lower body training methods.

It just amazes me how you can irritate so many people. I don't think Iv'e seen Andy and I'm pretty sure Jay as well involved in an argument on the board.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

this thread is about leg training.. lets keep it this way?

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

basically all i can say is, if thats your take on it continue with your zero gains and dont ask for advice if you wont listen to it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

ok nick...your right...and honestly i dont usually bother arguing with people on boards because it is a waste of my time...so back to the topic at hand...to get bigger legs, eat a lot and lift a lot of heavy weights with your legs as many times as you can at least once a week...that should make it simple enough...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes, please keep it to the topic or this thread is being locked

J


----------

